# إشارات المرور الضوئية



## زكي شاكر (7 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
موضوع ربما يهم كثيرين .. ​ 
1- بمتكاملات لا تحتاج لبرمجة :
4017 + 555 :


​ 
2- بعنصر الكتروني قابل للبرمجة :
PIC16F628A





​ 
طريقة البرمجة:
- لغة البرمجة : الاسمبلي 
- بيئة البرمجة : MPLAB IDE​الملف بالمرفقات 
أو :
أداة البرمجة : فلوكود 
بيئة البرمجة : FLOWCODE V3
*هنا*


----------



## kezaly (1 يناير 2010)

هي هذه المواضيع و غيرها تهم كل المهندسين و الفنيين ذوي الاختصاص .
555 هذا المكون الصغير بحجمه و الكبير بافعاله ...
و المتحكم الميكروي الذي لا يكل و لايمل من كثرة الاوامر المشروطة و المتداخلة .
شكرا جزيلا اخي زكي .
ارجو المواصلة .


----------



## ادور (4 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك


----------



## skynet (22 يناير 2010)

اخي زكي شاهدت في السوق لوحة مستطيلة الشكلة على اطرافها ليدات تتحرك بالتسلسل يعني وكانها ليد واحد يتحرك . ممكن من حضرتك تشرح لي هذة الدائرة ولو كان لديك مخططها .
ادعوا لك بالخير وان شاءالله تكون الفكرة بسيطة .


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي زكي.ولدي سؤال هل ممكن برمجة جميع انواع المايكروكونترولر بالفلوكود؟؟؟


----------



## nevem (23 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## صالح الجبيلي (26 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر رائع


----------

